# Where can I get forged pistons for 89' ka24e??



## rps13 (Jan 24, 2004)

Where can I get forged pistons for 89' ka24e (sohc). I have a t-3 t-4 hybrid set for 11 lbs boost. So need to find pistons, rods, cam ect. that can hadle 11 lbs boost.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i cant remember the site, but they do a lot of KA stuff, mostly KA(E). i think someone posted it here once.

EDIT: found it, realnissan.com


----------



## MeanGreen240 (Jan 28, 2004)

nismo


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

realnissan.com


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

MeanGreen240 said:


> nismo


wut a nub


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

nismo doesnt make forged pistons, they make chromolly pistons, duh!


----------



## MeanGreen240 (Jan 28, 2004)

www.courtesyparts.com
*Forged Racing Pistons * 
The KA24E cylinder head has an uncut (surface-to-surface) thickness of 99mm/3.898". Piston dome and combustion chamber must be modified to achieve desired compression and require the use of special Carrillo steel connecting rod (12100-40FGT). Each JE piston is packaged with a .866 diameter wrist pin and (4) Spirolox. When ordering individual pistons, be sure to specify which cylinder (#1 / #3 or #2 / #4). 
RACE APPLICATION ONLY! 

»KA24 Piston (90mm/3.543")
»KA24 Ring Set(90mm/3.543")

strait from the nissanmotorsports catalog but please correct me if im wrong
thanks


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

those arent Nismo parts, they arent made by Nismo, just carried by Nissan.


----------



## MeanGreen240 (Jan 28, 2004)

Is it in there catalog?_yes_ 

Even if you want to look at it that way I would trust a JE piston in my car before I would even think of putting a Realnissan piston in and whos to say that the Realnissan pistons arnt made by JE, trick flow, wiseco, keith black, or some other brand.

plus he didnt ask for a specific brand he just asked for forged pistons ,rods,and a cam.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Realnissan has been around for a while. and you stated Nismo, meaning a Nismo piston. Nismo makes JDM parts. KA24DE isnt JDM. Stuff "made" by Nismo now for US cars is more or less just rebadged stuff. the "Nismo" header is a hotshot header. dont get smart with senior members.


----------



## MeanGreen240 (Jan 28, 2004)

Q: Where is your company located? and your shops?

A: Realnissan is not a company, we are a group of drivers, a team, who work on the KA24E. Our shops are our own personal garages. *Parts that we use are from very reliable manufacturers * and for special needs we use a very good machine shop. We customize most of our parts that we use and sell. We decided to sell our parts for a very low cost to help out other KA drivers and to show our support. These parts were personally developed by each team member and were kept within the team only. Only recently have these parts been offered to others because we continue to notice the lack of AVAILABILITY and/or AFFORDABILITY of performance parts for the KA24E or DE. Most are fabricated and customed parts and are from years of research and development by our team. 

strait from the realnissan faq's. according to this they "rebadge" there stuff also. I'm not trying to be smart but he didnt mention anything about JDM he just said he wanted forged pistons, rods, and a cam for his ka24e. Refering back to my last statement can I ask why we are fighting over this? He doesn't care about the history of nismo or realnissan he just wants his parts.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

what are you trying to prove? you didn't prove what you were trying to or changed the objectives of your argument half way through.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

im done with you.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> what are you trying to prove? you didn't prove what you were trying to or changed the objectives of your argument half way through.



Your avatar is out of this world!!! Yipeeeee!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

oh man all the crap and nothing really usefull. for one thing all you really need is a fresh rebuilt (new stock replacment pistons, gaskets and barings) to run 11psi boost with a good tune. if you want it to take more abuse get forged pistons and shotping the stock rods. if you ever want to up the boost from that get forged rods. as for cam, its not needed for turbo application.



My pistons where custom made by JE. you can call them up tell them you want pistons for a KA24e engine. tell them nissan motorsports buys custom pistons from you so you have the piston on file. tell them you need it to work with the stock rod lenth, the CR you want, and that you want large ring laids (cant think if thats spelled right) then you can get the rings from where ever and just get a new pin.

These are the rods i have http://www.pauter.com/nissan.htm
they are expensive but should last me as long as i am using the KA block.


Cam you have about 2 good options
pdm-racing.com sales good regrinds, and you have to get your towers mild
i have jim wolf technology cam, its a new built cam so just drops in. about the same grind as the middle pdm.

if you need any other info feel free to ask.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Your avatar is out of this world!!! Yipeeeee!!!! :fluffy:


thats where i hope to be in 15 years.


----------

